# Free worldwide shipping on all orders over �100 on Pipe Divan



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

*Free worldwide shipping on all orders over €100 on Pipe Divan*

Gentlemen,

Many of our customers asked us to extend our occasional free shipping offer,so we are happy to announce that we will be, from now on, offering FREE worldwide shipping on all orders over €100 (exVAT). Browse through our extensive selection of Peterson pipes on Pipedivan .com and grab yourself a bargain!

Best Regards


----------

